# GO Wyo



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

How about those UW girls advancing to the NIT championship game by winning in Tripple OT!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck in the championship game. I listened to the SDSU lady Jackrabbits vs Cowgirls game last Sunday on the radio. The cowgirls were just too much for the cold shooting lady Jacks.


----------

